# Fiji Exploratory Trip



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I am leaving for Fiji for GT popping Saturday.

We are going to explore untapped areas for 6 days traveling on a boat covering over 100 miles. 
I plan to test new prototype Black Hole Cape Cod Special popping rods. I also bring Ripple Fisher GT82 Long Cast as well as Yamaga Atlas 75/80 which is my favorite for tuna popping. I am not happy with Japanese PE lines and American Tuf/Jerry Brown and Cortland hollow lines will be tested. I talked with Capt yesterday and he asked me to bring lots of poppers as we are going to lose many poppoer by big GT. Here is my list of topwater lures. 
Heru lures, Craft Bait GT3, Labo poppers/stikbait, OTI poppers, Brabus, Dorado Slider, Baby Runboh, Ron-Z and Ryan's proto-type poppers/stickbaits. I plan to test many stickbaits this time.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Kilsong you got the life! Keep us posted with pics!!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Kil, what do you do for a living? Are you a tackle rep?


----------



## trlrman (Aug 29, 2008)

Boboe said:


> Kil, what do you do for a living? Are you a tackle rep?


check out jignpop.com,rough job but somebody has to do it !


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Fishing becomes my main job as retirement plan.


----------



## trlrman (Aug 29, 2008)

kil you coming to texas this year ? we still need to catch some fish on the hammered squid jigs !


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Good luck with those Giant Trevale! I have seen footage of catching them and your are in for a blast!


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*Popping lures tested for GT in Fiji*


----------

